# HELP!! Hydraulic Fluid Leak



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello everone!!

I have a 1971 IH434 Diesel, with the loader attachment. 

But...my front tilt cylinderhas now sprung a leak where the piston extends and contracts. So bad that as I'm driving I can see it dripping out 

Replacing the cylinder isn't a problem, but the STYLE of the cylinder is what I'm questiong.

Refering to the pictures below, does anyone know if I have to order a new cylinder from an IH dealer, or if this is a "mickey moused" version.

If anyone can tell me if this is a normal, special order cylinder, or if this was home made.

Cheers,
Daren


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That is a factory style cylinder, not something that was cobbled together. You could replace it but it will be very expensive. They can be rebuilt with new seals, and your rod looks good and clean, so I'd go that route. If you don't want to do it yourself, take it off and take it to a hydraulic shop or an implement dealer and have them rebuild it for you. Should be good as new afterwards.


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------

